# I see it - do you see it??



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash was going crazy tonight, running back and forth between the back door and the window and then Penny got in on the action. I couldn't figure out what the problem was until I looked out the back door and saw that there was a bird sitting on the fence. I'm still not sure how they see it through the shade on the window, but they stood there for almost 30 minutes watching it!







.


----------

